# Arroyo City - Lower Laguna Madre



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Well the fishing was slow until about one hour before the front came through around 3:50pm. Caught a few small trout early then the wind died. No fish were biting after the wind died. Then around 2:00 pm, the wind picked up some still from the south southeast. About 2:50 we started to catch small trout near the ICW. Ended up catching about 20 trout all about 13-14.5", one red 17", and one 18"trout. All fish caught on live shirmp. Tried several nortons and mirror lures, but no luck. The fish here are still near deep water. Water levels still seem low. At 3:50 pm, you could see the north wind coming our way. You could see the wind blowing the water, then it got to us and nearly blew my hat off. We headed in, wife had dinner plans.

I did not see the fish who still has my cork.


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

was wondering what areas you were fishing. im going out sunday to give it a shot. lets see what happens


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey locochon, did not see your post till this morning. You are likely fishing now. I was near green island early, then south of the river by channel marker right before the Cullen house, I think that is the name of the first fishing house headed south. The fish were holding right near the drop off at the ICW. I drifted the area to the east of the ICW three times and got nothing until I got to the ICW, then the fish were a bitting.

I would like to know how you did taday. I was going to go again today, but have a list of honeydos.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

its actually the Duncan house. Cullen is the house on the island on the west side


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks. New to here and still learning.


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

*slow day Saturday*

We fished the intercostal Saturday morning and caught nothing deep. We tried to drift at 67 but there was no wind. We caught 1 18" trout and 5 dinks. Very slow. We left and went to the brownsville ship channel and caught nothing but huge skipjacks on live shrimp. Our arms were tired but our box was empty.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

that's been the same for me the last few times I've been out there. Tired and nothing in the ice box.
-KC


----------

